# Successful breeding?



## Onthemark (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently bred my 3 year old female. This is her second litter and she started bleeding September 18th and stood for the male for the first time Sept 28 but no tie. 
We did an iffy AI Sept 30 and they tied October 2. We did a third AI October 4th. 
Now she is on day 22 but still slightly bleeding - albeit sporadic & very diluted but my other intact male is still crazy over her. 
Anythoughts? Could it be a split heat?
TIA!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, it could be a split heat. It could just be a heat that is longer than some. In general, heat cycles last 21 days. However, I had one female who was receptive and fertile on day 25.

Best thing to do is to go to a vet and do progesterone testing. Have you tested any/all of these dogs for Brucellosis?


----------

